# RTX 3060 FOR $99,000



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

RTX 3060 FOR $99,999
					

I had to make a screen shot for this one from NewEgg in Canada. Gigabyte 3060 for $99,999. Inflation must be getting out of hand. Jerome Powell did warn inflation was a risk but the fed is not taking steps to curtail it He's not kidding. High video card prices have been a problem for ...




					www.hardcoregames.ca
				




this is not clickbait, i made screenshot as I am so cynical 

Triple MSRP does not look so bad anymore with recent pricing


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

what does that make the RTX3080 or RTX 3090 BNIB i have worth


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2021)

Bargain, I've now placed my preorder.

But seriously, perhaps they've done this specifically to prevent people from preordering. But they could just switch it off, so dunno. Perhaps it's just some algorithm going a bit mad.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 6, 2021)

No no, that´s hyperinflation you see right there. Welcome to venezuela 2.0


----------



## dirtyferret (Mar 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> RTX 3060 FOR $99,999
> 
> 
> I had to make a screen shot for this one from NewEgg in Canada. Gigabyte 3060 for $99,999. Inflation must be getting out of hand. Jerome Powell did warn inflation was a risk but the fed is not taking steps to curtail it He's not kidding. High video card prices have been a problem for ...
> ...


get two, in case the first one dies on you outside of warranty


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2021)

This is not a new phenomenon. It's something intentional or a problem with an algorithm when an item isn't in stock. I've seen it at Amazon dozen of times through the years. If some rich nut job tried to order they would eventually get an out of stock or backorder email.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Mar 6, 2021)

I think they had a decimal in the wrong place. Probably was supposed to be $990,000.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 6, 2021)

I initially misread it as "30*9*0" and I was like "How can it be so cheap" ?


----------



## qubit (Mar 6, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> This is not a new phenomenon. It's something intentional or a problem with an algorithm when an item isn't in stock. I've seen it at Amazon dozen of times through the years. If some rich nut job tried to order they would eventually get an out of stock or backorder email.


I'd love if it somehow went through and charged them... and it didn't bounce.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 6, 2021)

I already posted this. I declare shenanigans, or at the very least copyright infringement.









						Scalping getting out of control...
					

Just saw this gem on newegg, had to share.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

My post was based on the screenshot I saw and made, this was so outlandish I had to take action to scream

Mine came from NewEgg in Canada

Prices up here are a joke at the best of time


----------



## oobymach (Mar 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> My post was based on the screenshot I saw and made, this was so outlandish I had to take action to scream
> 
> Mine came from NewEgg in Canada
> 
> Prices up here are a joke at the best of time



Mine came from newegg Canada (because I live in Canada) and my screenshot was taken Thursday, earlier than yours, therefore I declare shenanigans on you for intellectual property theft.

(I'm joking about the IPT btw, I just want it out there that I did post this first)


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

I did not have to copy anyone, I am on NewEgg looking for price checks for RAM, SSD and hard disks lately

maybe you found earlier so this is coincidental 

earlier I was researching for nerfed video card reactions since the RTX 3060 announcement a few days ago









						NVIDIA TO NERF MINING ON NEW CARDS
					

On the heels of the RTX 3060 launch NVIDIA has indicated their new RTX 3080 Ti will also be hash limited to make the card unappealing to coin miners. NVIDIA is acutely aware of the wrath from games who have been screwed for video cards for the last 18 months or so. NVIDIA is aware ...




					www.hardcoregames.ca


----------



## oobymach (Mar 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> I did not have to copy anyone, *I am on NewEgg looking for price checks for RAM, SSD and hard disks lately*
> 
> maybe you found earlier so this is coincidental
> 
> ...



Yeah that's how I found it, was looking to see if newegg had the 3060 posted yet and wasn't disappointed. Also if you're in Canada memoryexpress are a good pc parts store, they don't have any stock for new stuff either but their prices aren't terrible like neweggs are for scalping.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 6, 2021)

MemoryExpress seems to be ok for some classes of hardware but they too have no video cards etc

I also look via google a lot as it can find better prices

I was looking at traffic on my site, this forum was not much but it seems that others came in so maybe somebody tweeted it or posted it somewhere I have no idea


----------

